
Ask HN: Best cheap hosting options for Node.js apps - amitmerchant
Hi guys! Just want to know if where can I host my Node.js app at cheaper price rate?<p>Suggest some good options.
======
jetti
Digital Ocean has a $5/mo VPS instance. OVH has a ~$3.75/mo VPS instance.

------
vkefallinos
scaleway has an arm dedicated server with 3 euros per month

~~~
amitmerchant
yes! This seems really a good and reasonable option in comparison to Heroku as
Heroku's pricing is a bit more high for a startup app like mine. Thanks for
suggesting it.

